# Southwest Ohio tourney's??



## louie lip'em (Mar 3, 2005)

Anyone have any info on tournaments out of the southwest, this year? I'm in the southern Ohio bassmasters, and fish some Tuesday night East Fork, but mostly work too late to make them. but that's not enough. I need to donate more of my money! Competative but rarely in the money. Total of three of us boaters also looking for more tourneys. That's possibly six new members for some of your clubs! 
Ages range from 30 to 63, I'm 50...Hey shut up, I can still cast without too much pain!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a list of torunies in the SW Ohio area:


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers operates 2 circuits in SW Ohio, The Bassmaster Weekend Series and the American Fishing Tour.

*Bassmaster Weekend Series*
04/17 Rocky Fork
05/15 Indian Lake
06/26 Grand lake St. Marys
07/31 Mosquito Lake
09/ 18-19 Ohio River White Oak, Division Championship

*American Fishing Tour*
Division 77 Ohio Southwest
04/10 Rocky Fork
05/01 Caesar Creek
05/22 Deer Creek
06/12 Rocky Fork
07/10 Paint Creek
07/31 East Fork
08/21-22 Paint Creek Division Championship

Division 34 Ohio River South
04/24 Ohio River Gallipolis
05/29 Ohio River Racine
06/05 Ohio River Coal Grove
06/19 Ohio River Shawnee State Park
07/17 Ohio River Belpre
08/14 Ohio River Coal Grove
08/29-30 Ohio River Gallipolis, Division Championship

Division 86 Ohio South
04/24 Rocky Fork
05/09 Rocky Fork
06/06 Rocky fork
06/19 Rocky Fork
07/11 Rocky Fork
08/07-08 Rocky Fork Division Championship

Division 93 Ohio Central
05/23 *Jackson Lake $1,000 TO WIN! GUARANTEED!*
no minimum field, *ELECTRIC TROLLING MOTOR ONLY!*

06/20 *Ohio River Gallipolis $1,000 TO WIN GUARANTEED!*
no minimum field 

For information visit www.americanbassanglers.com or call toll free
1-888-203-6222

Contact me for Ohio Central Division's $1000 TO WIN tournament information 
email [email protected], phone 614-746-1191

K.Barry Davis 
Ohio Area Manager 
American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone interested in fishing some team tournaments in the SW Ohio area this year shoot me a PM or an email at [email protected] and we can discuss. I am a boater. I usually fish Caesers Creek, Rocky Fork, East Fork and the River.


----------

